# What will happen on July 1st if not properly insured?



## uberchicken (May 9, 2015)

Hi. I'm in California. Been driving a week now. I see the talks about needing the new proper insurance by July 1st...but what happens if you're not properly insured by then? Do you get de-activated or something? Will they require some sort of proof or verification about this new policy?


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Uber will come to your house tie you up and make you disappear..


----------



## uberchicken (May 9, 2015)

Very interesting...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

uberchicken said:


> I'm in California ... talks about needing the new proper insurance by July 1st...but what happens if you're not properly insured by then


Likely you'll be deactivated until Uber can verify that you have the proper insurance ... considering that this new insurance for California Uber & Lyft drivers is a State Law (AB2293) both Uber & you will be violating the law for not complying. And yes, I suspect, that Uber will require proof that you have secured the proper insurance; because they will need to provide proof of compliance to the State of California.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberchicken said:


> Hi. I'm in California. Been driving a week now. I see the talks about needing the new proper insurance by July 1st...but what happens if you're not properly insured by then? Do you get de-activated or something? Will they require some sort of proof or verification about this new policy?


Uber is wrongly conveying that nothing will change on July 1st.

I've been trying to get some clarity on the Insurance Requirements set in AB 2293 for CA drivers & TNCs in this thread:
*California | Farmers Gap Insurance*


----------

